# 8-pack workouts?



## OuiSwim (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been working on abs for quite some time now, I can't get at pictures right now(I'm in class) but they are defined. My workout usually consists of Weighted leg lifts(laying on my back, and with a pull up bar) and push-ups(not sure why, but my abs usually get a workout too when doing push-ups)

My only problem is my body has built up a resistance to these workouts and I need new ones if I want to continue to see progression. Any suggestions?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2009)

Abs showing are made in the Kitchen.

Post up diet and Training.

Push-ups you feel in your abs cause they are a plank.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 9, 2009)

6 min abs.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2009)

Ab visibility is reliant on your bodyfat percentage, which is reliant on whether or not you have been in a caloric deficit or not.

Hence - kitchen, not gym.

As for workouts, do exercises that use the core like it's supposed to be used - for stability. Supermans, Planks, Side Planks, Birddogs, Farmers Walks...even things like Single Leg RDLs, Single Arm Overhead Press, and things of that nature in the rest of your program are a big help.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 9, 2009)

I keep a log of everything I eat, I'll post it up when I get home. I can say right now though, my daily calorie intake is usually less than 1,000. Ill put up pictures too, that way you have a better idea of what I'm working with and where I'd like to end up.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2009)

Less than a thousand!?!??!

Hold the phone and every other concern, please tell me that isn't true? I hope you're joking or miscalculating that number, because sub 1000 calories a day is a dangerously low intake for anybody!

I ate 1200 calories for lunch!


----------



## T_man (Mar 9, 2009)

if you have a crunch machine - they work wonders if you pile the weight on and do sets of 15.
thats what I do and even though i have a 15% bf you can still see my 3 pack and maybe 4 at a stretch when i tense.
Once I cut down it'll be much more visible
also if you do pull ups do leg raises with your legs at a 45 degree angle. Or just do them lying down as you do. Really works your abs


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 9, 2009)

1000 no way in hell thats my breakfast man 1000 calories would be the maintenance for someone 70 pounds


----------



## readyformore (Mar 9, 2009)

how is 1000 low? lol i eat about 1500 on a day where i eat the most i can and about 800-1000 on normal days =\


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 9, 2009)

1000 and 1500 are both low.  If youre eating that much you're not truly trying to build or keep dense muscle, at least not seriously and efficiently, or safely.  I take shits that burn more calories than that!


maybe if youre under 140 lbs.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2009)

readyformore said:


> how is 1000 low? lol i eat about 1500 on a day where i eat the most i can and about 800-1000 on normal days =\


 
2000-2500 calories a day is the reccomendation for a mildly active (basically sedentary) average weight (70KG / 155lbs) and height (5'10") man in most guidelines for nutrition.

If you are weight training 3x a week, are heavier, and taller than this you should be eating more than this to even maintain. Obviously everybody is different, but 1000 is pushing it.

1000-1500 is the guideline daily amount for a 55-60KG woman who is mildly active.

And people wonder why they can't gain weight!!

Either you're miscalculating or you are losing muscle like a highschool girl of questionable morals loses her virginity at a college frat party.


----------



## Patrick_01 (Mar 10, 2009)

> 1000-1500 is the guideline daily amount for a 55-60KG woman who is mildly active.



Read: 
1000-1500 is the guideline daily amount for a 55-60KG woman who is mildly attractive.

I'm tired. Time for bed.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 10, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> 1000 and 1500 are both low.  If youre eating that much you're not truly trying to build or keep dense muscle, at least not seriously and efficiently, or safely.  *I take shits that burn more calories than that!*
> 
> 
> maybe if youre under 140 lbs.



LOL! Yea are u anorexic? If you're a swimmer u should be eating everything in sight. I did back in my swim days


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 10, 2009)

I did the math again, on average I eat 1000-1300 calories a day. I'm just not hungry though, I'm not anorexic by any stretch. I just never eat a lot because I have my shirt off a lot in my sport and it makes me self conscious when everyone is looking at me.

I'm thinking about trying to bump it up to maybe 2500 per day and doing that for a month just to see if there are any gains, if not I can always cut back again.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 10, 2009)

Eat MORE...what are you self concious about youre a bone rack man.... and preferably less crotch in your pic, pull em up


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 10, 2009)

They are low rise jeans 

My obliques start up high thats why it looks like they are so low..


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 10, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> I did the math again, on average I eat 1000-1300 calories a day. I'm just not hungry though, I'm not anorexic by any stretch. I just never eat a lot because I have my shirt off a lot in my sport and it makes me self conscious when everyone is looking at me.
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to bump it up to maybe 2500 per day and doing that for a month just to see if there are any gains, if not I can always cut back again.



Seriously man... 1000-1300 a day is almost on the level of absurd. Go to the diet/nutrition section of these boards and read up on the stickies. If you are only eating 1300 calories a day and are lifting weights/playing a sport doing something like that you are hurting your performance and destroying your muscle. Just go read up about proper diet and nutrition and you will see a major change.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 10, 2009)

This is what I'd like to end up looking like, tone wise. Do I need to eat more/less? Work out harder? More cardio?


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright, I just don't know what to eat.
Most of the time I see people eating a lot but they are on like 20 different supplements...hydroxycut etc..
My friend did p90x and he quit because they were making him take a sh1t load of supplements.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 10, 2009)

man i just did a BMR on your weight using 5'7" 

ur maintenance is 2300 

now everyone varies but not by 1300 calories


----------



## Elson (Mar 10, 2009)

if you wanna look like that guy you'll need more muscle meaning eating more.
ps: you pants are just low


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow 1000 and 1500 calories are very low my intake for body building is 3900-4000 per day.  You should think of increasing your amount to atleast 2k


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you understand the key principles of body building? When it comes to bodybuilding it all comes down to bulking and cutting. To give you a quick description this is basically how it works:

Bulking- the ONLY (natural) way to gain muscle. This means you eat MORE than your maitenance calories. You will also be gaining some fat as you do this. The picture you posted shows a guy with much more muscle mass than you (according to your picture). So if you want to look like him FIRST you need to bulk. You will have to gain some muscle. After some months of this THEN cutting comes in to play

Cutting- Here is where you decrease training volume and eat less than your normal caloric intake. Typically people will find their maitenance calories and eat about 500 calories less than this per day. There are specific training methods that should be followed when doing this, and it is not the same as a bulk. The point is to lose the weight slowly and not eat too far under your caloric maitenance because you want to drop fat but preserve muscle mass. If you are eating too few calories you will be dropping fat and losing muscle mass and end up a skinny bean pole like you were before the bulk.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Alright, I just don't know what to eat.
> Most of the time I see people eating a lot but they are on like 20 different supplements...hydroxycut etc..
> My friend did p90x and he quit because they were making him take a sh1t load of supplements.




Answer: A lot of every food group, split into 4-6 meals a day. This means meat, fish, breads + cereals, vegetables, fruit, pulses, dairy, a fair amount of fibre never goes amiss.

Hit all the bases, eat a large variety of foods, eat a lot of food, and train hard on the big basic movements (squats/deadlifts/bench/rows/lunges/good mornings/pullups/dips).


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 11, 2009)

Last night I sat down with my friends mom(dietician) and she drew something up for what I want, I'm going to try this for a month or two and try to 'bulk' I guess. Its total calorie intake per day is 2,800.


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 11, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> This is what I'd like to end up looking like, tone wise. Do I need to eat more/less? Work out harder? More cardio?



LOL....goal achieved,other than the tattoos you guys are twins...120 pounds of skin and bones and very low jeans


----------



## Floods7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not all guys want to be 250 with huge fricken muscles and squat 800. I totally understand what your going for. This is what im at now.. IMAG0040crop.jpg picture by floods7 - Photobucket 

and i'm going for the leaner Brad Pitt in Fight Club


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL... the runway forums are that way


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2009)

plums_jp said:


> LOL... the runway forums are that way



This isn't a forum about aeroplanes, son.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2009)

OuiSwim said:


> Last night I sat down with my friends mom(dietician) and she drew something up for what I want, I'm going to try this for a month or two and try to 'bulk' I guess. Its total calorie intake per day is 2,800.



Good. Just pay attention to what people are telling you in this and your diet thread, and you should be gaining in no time.


----------



## OuiSwim (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Floods, bulking to get huge has never really been a goal. I'd like to keep it around 150-160, but everyone has their personal preference.
and thanks to Gazhole, lots of helpful information!


----------

